
Why Waiting for Perfect Autonomous Vehicles May Cost Lives - setra
https://www.rand.org/blog/articles/2017/11/why-waiting-for-perfect-autonomous-vehicles-may-cost-lives.html
======
ineedasername
I'm confused: The article states that AV's may be 90% safer than humans by
2035, but their chart still projects around 30% of the deaths instead of 10%.
Am I missing something? I don't see any reasoning given for the discrepancy.

